# School Admission for Indian Expat in Dubai



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am going to acquire residence visa of UAE next month (i.e. Feb 2015) and then file dependent visas for my wife & daughter. I am worrying about school admission for my daughter who is already enrolled in Nursery class in a school in India. I am hearing school admission process starts in January and there are huge waiting lists. I am wondering how difficult will it be to get school admission for our child in KG. My child goes to a so called 'International' or 'world' school in Gurgaon, India and I find the quality unsatisfactory. Someone told me Indian schools in UAE are even worse than the ones in India. Is that true ? I am looking at a reasonably good school, not the best ones if they are difficult to get in.

Also I read Dubai has good British schools. My daughter mostly speaks Hindi and some English, how difficult will it be for her to adapt to British school if Indian schools are too bad ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

there are some decent Indian schools - for example, Modern school (which is ICSE). You should look up the KHDA website (google). 
Admission to the good schools is not easy. Similarly, admission to good British schools is not easy either. Your daughter would need to be able to understand and speak in English, which would be the language used. 
A number of schools are not "bad" per se. Just maybe not as academically rigorous in the senior years. At the nursery/KG stage it does not make a big difference.


----------

